# shot a XD9C and a XC45 today



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

along time ago I went to the range and shot a G26, and a friends PT24/7 9mm.
that was the first time I ever shot a handgun, I shot 50 rds that time.

this time I rented a XD9C and shot 50, then an XD45 for another 50. this is the 2nd time ever firing a handgun.

results are below.

on the way out, there was a guy trying to trade an XD9 and cash for a couple walthers. he didnt have his gun on him though and the guy said to bring it in but also told him hed be much better off to find a private party. I caught him in the parking lot, and asked him if it was a compact or not and what he wanted. it ended up being the 4" barrel. he said hed hope the shop would give him 300 or 350. I gave him my number and hes going to call me if they offer him something really low. as long as it looks like it is in good shape, whats a good price for it. I can get one new for 452 from davidsons.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You probably need to add Tax to the Davidson's price. If I purchase new It is through Davidson's dealers.


----------

